#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Which are the benefits of network security?

## Bhavya

Network security helps us to keep all the data, files and personal information safe from illegal access of the people connected on the network and the people from outside. Can you guys list down the advantages of network security?

----------

